# Man builds entire village for a mouse he saw in his garden



## Murrmurr (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2021)

Cute and of course who else but an Englishman who would do this?

However, we are currently suffering a mouse plague in Australia. 
Farmers are having entire crops destroyed and no-one is feeling very compassionate towards little rodents right now.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 23, 2021)

I love it! Thanks for sharing that adorable video.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2021)

So cute ...    Much more entertaining to watch than TV...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2021)

So, so whimsical - it really appealed to the kid in me...

Appreciate the share.  Thanks for making me smile...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 23, 2021)

Like a Beatrix Potter book come to life!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Like a Beatrix Potter book come to life!



I thought that, too, while watching it...


----------

